# Weird situation today at DMI2



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Today I had a 12 t 4 block. Showed up as usual and got in line waiting for the 11:30 to finish. Warehouse person comes out and says all remaining blocks are being cancelled?? 
Had at least 12 of us for 12pm block and then the 12:30's started showing up. Probably 20 or more drivers told they were out of packages and blocks are cancelled. Go home!

Warehouse people tell us we don't get paid but some drivers say they do pay for cancelled blocks?
I made it clear without being a total ass that we need to know what is going on and if blocks are cancelled how they are handled. 

Warehouse says they have no ability to cancel blocks. Could have saved a lot of us the travel time if they had a way to notify us in advance. 

Anyone have this happen before? 
I've heard of maybe one or 2 drivers where they ran out of routes but we're talking many more in this situation.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

This is concerning. I hope it's just a one-off and not a sign of things to come. I hope you get paid for the block.


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

Í just heard. I came to drop off a package at DMI2. Things are bad because that was not supposed to happen. A lot of drivers were canceled. They canceled 12 and 1230. That's a lot of shifts. I recommend to look at your earnings and see if you get paid a little bit after 4.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Today I had a 12 t 4 block. Showed up as usual and got in line waiting for the 11:30 to finish. Warehouse person comes out and says all remaining blocks are being cancelled??
> Had at least 12 of us for 12pm block and then the 12:30's started showing up. Probably 20 or more drivers told they were out of packages and blocks are cancelled. Go home!
> 
> Warehouse people tell us we don't get paid but some drivers say they do pay for cancelled blocks?
> ...


Someone in the prime flex thread had the same story as you.


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

And, from what I understand, that can't happen. They are supposed to give you packages even if it's less than the usual allotment. There are days, we don't get the usual amount. Today shouldn't have been any different.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Yep M....you were the last one to get a full load today! The 11:30's insider were getting split routes. 
Place was empty, they couldn't drum up a route if they wanted too.


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

If I would have known, I would have given you half of mines.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I probably would have taken it and got your return too! 
For me a return from weston ruins my day. Hopefully you head back that way and wasn't a big deal for you?


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

It is a waste but the package was from ft lauderdale and was not driving all the way from Weston to there. I just hit I75 and go straight home to Miami. Hopefully tomorrow will be different.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

They weren't even letting the vans in. Tim in Portland said they were still sorting at 10:20 when he let us know what was going on.


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey C,

Check your earnings at 1605pm. I'm curious to see what they did.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

And here ya' go......paid at exactly 4pm! How interesting........
I feel so dirty......but i'll get over it by tommorrow! 

Now I'm guessing they and a few drivers will think I owe them some hours!? 
I will feel no obligation, I drove 76 miles to be available to for them today.


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

It's not your fault. It was an error on their part. You will be fine. I should have gotten 12.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> And here ya' go......paid at exactly 4pm! How interesting........
> I feel so dirty......but i'll get over it by tommorrow!
> 
> Now I'm guessing they and a few drivers will think I owe them some hours!?
> I will feel no obligation, I drove 76 miles to be available to for them today.


So what's the new logic this time ?

If drivers can cancel and forfeit blocks so can Amazon ?
I don't think it works that way. I think it works this way:

When you call a service tech to the house to fix the gadget, they usually charge a service fee.
Mr. Jones, it will cost $586 to fix the gadget. Too much ? no problem, sir. We understand.
The charge for the service call today totals $72.00. Will that be cash or credit ?

If a driver shows up on time, as scheduled, as agreed to,
as contracted then the driver should get paid as agreed. Period.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> If a driver shows up on time, as scheduled, as agreed to,
> as contracted then the driver should get paid as agreed. Period.


Sounds like that happened in Oregon and Miami


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> So what's the new logic this time ?
> 
> If drivers can cancel and forfeit blocks so can Amazon ?
> I don't think it works that way. I think it works this way:
> ...


 Yep....i'm learning that applying logic to what were doing doesn't work so well. But you're right, we show up we should be paid. Chalk it up to another learning experience. Won't be upset next time they say blocks are cancelled....i'm be the first one out of the lot from now on!


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> And here ya' go......paid at exactly 4pm! How interesting........
> I feel so dirty......but i'll get over it by tommorrow!
> 
> Now I'm guessing they and a few drivers will think I owe them some hours!?
> I will feel no obligation, I drove 76 miles to be available to for them today.


That gives me hope that mine will be posted in 30 minutes lol.


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

That happened like 2 weeks ago in our warehouse but they told us we were going to get paid and we did.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Sounds like that happened in Oregon and Miami


Here Here ! I for one am glad people were paid. This is important for another reason. 
This hopefully will be the one line amazon does not cross as it grows and develops this program.
Not paying people as agreed would evoke a battle they're not generally used to fighting,
namely one that they would lose. They pull a lot of punches at Amazon and we all know this, 
but not paying drivers as agreed is beyond acceptable. Glad you guys were paid as agreed.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Damnit, I nearly grabbed a 12:00 block today, but missed it by a second.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

As long as you show up and check in you should get paid. I've been sent home for multiple reasons at least 4 or 5 times now. Got paid every time.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I also ended up picking another block this afternoon so even though I technically only worked one block, I got paid for two. The Portland office has been bad for blocks lately so I was just glad to get one in general.


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

I doubt Amazon will ever renege on paying out. They need us!!!


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

They did it again to us in Portland. They had over half of the early morning sorters quit because they were told one rate of pay but was getting a different amount so they have not even had the vans routes sorted out yet before the first flex route. Hopefully it will all get sorted out soon.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

monkeemama17 said:


> They did it again to us in Portland. They had over half of the early morning sorters quit because they were told one rate of pay but was getting a different amount so they have not even had the vans routes sorted out yet before the first flex route. Hopefully it will all get sorted out soon.


Throw on a vest and help 'em sort that stuff, monkemama !
Show 'em how it's done  By now I'd bet you could build a route
just as well as anyone else who works in that joint, dontcha think ?

Whse: Wow monkeemama ! You really got the knack. Wanna job ?
MM: Sure, how much we talking ?
Whse: oh, maybe 12 or 13 bucks an hour...before taxes.
MM: No thanks, I'll keep the deal I got.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I would just take the ones in my side of town lol


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

monkeemama17 said:


> I would just take the ones in my side of town lol


I would just take the packages going to my house and drive home 

(I might grab a few for the neighbors too, IF they'll leave the porch light on.)


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

MoMoney$ said:


> I doubt Amazon will ever renege on paying out. They need us!!!


I think if there's one thing that has been hammered into our heads since day one of this gig, it is that they emphatically do not need us. Everything seems engineered to remind drivers of that fact.

Maybe they will continue to pay out in these situations, maybe not...but I've noticed there's very little to go on in the Terms when it comes to these situations. It seems designed to be up to the whims of Amazon.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

flexology said:


> I think if there's one thing that has been hammered into our heads since day one of this gig, it is that they emphatically do not need us. Everything seems engineered to remind drivers of that fact.
> 
> Maybe they will continue to pay out in these situations, maybe not...but I've noticed there's very little to go on in the Terms when it comes to these situations. It seems designed to be up to the whims of Amazon.


Amazon has always made it clear to me they didn't need me
and or most of the folks I've worked with the past few holidays.
Almost as if someone invites you over and then starts asking
will you be leaving soon and if so, how soon will you be leaving ?

Even before there was a Flex program, my experience with AMZN was
one of a divisive environment with much disdain and animosity towards
the associates, as well as the lower level management staff, PA's and even AM's.
The term "Leadership" is a bit of a stretch. If you're not a Tier level 6 or above,
you might as well be something stuck to the bottom of a shoe.

Amazon is a machine and if there's one thing we learned from the Matrix,
it's that machines hate human beings. We're not even employed by Amazon.
We're contracted and they have as much loyalty to contract drivers as
we would have toward a cellphone service provider or a supermarket
when a better deal comes along while reading the ads in the paper.
(people do still read the newspaper, don't they ?...i'm not sure anymore.)


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

monkeemama17 said:


> I would just take the ones in my side of town lol


Just curious, are you working today? I missed the drop at 10 last night, and haven't had any routes pop up yet. Not a big deal, I need to clean house. I'm just curious if the warehouse issues have been sorted out.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I haven't gotten one for today yet. But I am checking every once in a while. I can't work tomorrow because I have to take my cat to the vet.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Ah, vet bills. Mo pets mo problems. I was quoted $400 to have my dog spayed.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Dawn Tower said:


> Ah, vet bills. Mo pets mo problems. I was quoted $400 to have my dog spayed.


It cost me less than that to have ME neutered.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

She is just going for shots and an exam and maybe those claw covers so she isn't scratching everything. Then I will find out about spaying her. Considering that she is 7, I don't know if she is too old or not. I never had the money before this to get her done. Besides, she is not allowed outside for her to get out.


----------

